# Frameset nachladen - auch ohne JavaScript?



## Annimuh (25. Juni 2004)

Hi,

unter folgendem Link könnt ihr mein Problem nachlesen.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=159952&highlight=Annimuh 

Mit javascript hat das auch alles schön funktioniert. Leider möchte der Anbieter, wo ich den Link unterbringen will, kein JavaScript. 
Gibt es vielleicht auch noch einen anderen Weg, ohne JavaScript, das es funktioniert?

Schon mal Danke!


----------



## Pardon_Me (25. Juni 2004)

"Nachladen", hehe das klingt nach einer Waffe 


Zu deinem Problem: also ich wüsste da keine Lösung...

EIne Möglichkeit um das Problem ganz zu lösen wäre keine Frames zu verwenden...


----------



## Annimuh (25. Juni 2004)

ich weiß, aber da müsste ich ja die komplette Webseite nochmal machen. Und das wollte ich eigentlich umgehen.


----------



## Radhad (28. Juni 2004)

Nicht unbedingt, nimm ein Programm wie Dreamweaver und füge die einzelnen Frames in einer Tabelle zusammen, danach nimmst du die erste Seite als Vorlage und ersetzt immer den gerade benötigten Quellcode.


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Juni 2004)

Mit PHP gäbe es da eine Möglichkeit(wobei es bei Vorhandensein von PHP sinnvoller wäre, auf Frames zu verzichten).

Frage dort HTTP_REFERER ab, dann weisst du, ob der Besucher die Seite von einem internen Link aufruft.
Ist dies nicht der Fall, wurde die Seite nicht innerhalb des Framesets aufgerufen, und du kannst zu dem Frameset weiterleiten, indem du einen Location-Header sendest.

Dieser beinhaltet die  URL der Seite mit dem Frameset....daran hängst du 2 Parameter:

Die URL der eigentlich aufgerufenenen Seite(kann automatisch erfolgen)
in welches Frame diese Seite geladen werden soll(musst du bei jeder Seite per Hand eintippen)

Auf der Seite mit dem Frameset kannst du diese Parameter abfragen, und das Frameset entsprechend erzeugen.
Da HTTP_REFERER  nicht bei allen Browsern erzeugt wird, könntest du alternativ mit ner SESSION arbeiten... keine SESSION=>Weiterleiten.

Aber ob das wirklich weniger Aufwand ist, als das ganze auf NoFrames umzustellen, hängt vom Einzelfall ab.


----------



## Annimuh (30. Juni 2004)

Danke, das habe ich befürchtet, das das nur mit PHP geht. Leider kann ich kein PHP.  

Naja, da bleibt mir halt nix anderes übrig, als doch alles nochmal ohne Frames zu machen.  

Danke an alle, die versucht haben, mir zu helfen.


----------

